# Campingcar Parks - Concerns



## Mick H (Jul 25, 2018)

Homepage - CAMPING CAR PARK - Aires d'etape et de services pour Camping Car

For anyone who uses their motorhome, on the continent, they will increasingly come across the "Campingcar Parks", aires de service sites.

The ones that I have used, are, generally very good, although not cheap. What really concerns me, though, is that not only are they increasing, at an enormous rate, taking over existing Aires De Service, but they keep pushing their reservation facility ( I am receiving regular emails, about this)

For the future, I fear that it might become difficult, to be able to get on many of their sites, particularly in peak season, because they could be fully booked up.

Booking ahead, might suit many people, but it is not ideal for those of us who like to roam, at will.
Even in France, I can see that we might be forced to wildcamp, and not use Aires, if this trend escalates.


----------



## Mick H (Jul 25, 2018)

***** said:


> Mick, I have had the same concerns about just turning up and finding them full and they are taking over at an alarming rate, but probably because the local authorities no longer want the hassle.
> To be honest we are Franced out, and for the last few years have only transited France and with the increase of roundabouts, more chicanes, speed cameras and lower speed limits, we might just miss out France completely!



Problem is, they are starting to spread into Germany, and Spain.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Jul 25, 2018)

*Here*

....well actually !!  Serch4sites shows a possible "test" one near Birmingham...but can't find anything else about it at the moment. On the subject....we have used them occasionally, once in a very foggy mountainous region so was quite grateful as needed EHU.  Some of them are old defunct campsites which is not too bad...it's if they develop a previously free Aire that is a concern. Having said that there are still thousands of free Aires in France so the choice is still there. Oh, we have also come across examples of pay to enter Aires that are not Campingcarparks. As for Spain there are loads of individuals setting up their own pay Aires everywhere you look. For example, there's 4 or 5 within a mile of each other in Calpe, one of which is so popular you have to book in advance....mind you, he does have a bar LOL !! 
Maja07


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Jul 25, 2018)

*Update*

....out of interest the wife emailed Campingcarpark the other day and they have just this minute replied to say they have no plans to expand over here.....but they would say that !! ....


----------



## toasty (Jul 25, 2018)

Where would they put their sites if they extended here though?  I would think existing campsites are on to too much of a good thing to want to sell.


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 25, 2018)

Mick H said:


> Problem is, they are starting to spread into Germany, and Spain.



Having talked to the guy that developed the el campello site I gather Spanish paperwork is a nightmare. He has demand, and space to expand but he doesnt want headache so maybe older free places will survive?


----------

